# I listed the Hitachi processors on e-bay



## silversaddle1 (Sep 23, 2009)

I listed the whole lot of 229 processors. Let's see what happens!

Feel free to help me out! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260481505937


----------



## glorycloud (Sep 23, 2009)

I hope you didn't jinx yourself by not dropping a C note on top
of all those pretty processors. :lol: 

I hope you do well amigo!


----------



## teabone (Sep 23, 2009)

Those look to be pretty good scrap , I've never dealt with that type before so I have no idea what they would be worth. I do know that celerons and pentium 4s are not worth bothering with ,unless you can get them for free.
Did you sell off those ibm cpus or process them yourself ? They are worth something to somebody as a collector or gold value.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Sep 24, 2009)

teabone said:


> Those look to be pretty good scrap , I've never dealt with that type before so I have no idea what they would be worth. I do know that celerons and pentium 4s are not worth bothering with ,unless you can get them for free.
> Did you sell off those ibm cpus or process them yourself ? They are worth something to somebody as a collector or gold value.



Yes we sold the IBM stuff on E-bay to collectors! Holy smokes!!! The first one sold for 362 dollars and the second one sold for 275 dollars!

Nice little windfall there! Wife took it all and bought a new vacuum cleaner!  Oh well, she's happy, I'm happy! :lol:


----------



## metatp (Sep 25, 2009)

silversaddle1 said:


> Nice little windfall there! Wife took it all and bought a new vacuum cleaner!  Oh well, she's happy, I'm happy! :lol:


Happy wife, happy life!


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 29, 2009)

> Yes we sold the IBM stuff on E-bay to collectors! Holy smokes!!! The first one sold for 362 dollars and the second one sold for 275 dollars!
> 
> Nice little windfall there! Wife took it all and bought a new vacuum cleaner!  Oh well, she's happy, I'm happy! :lol:




:shock: She spent $637.00 on a vacuum??? This is why you never tell the wife to keep the change!


----------



## silversaddle1 (Sep 29, 2009)

kuckaf01 said:


> :shock: She spent $637.00 on a vacuum??? This is why you never tell the wife to keep the change!



I think it was around $550.00. She bought on of those Dyson Ball type vacuums. I don't care, she is the one who has to use it. So if that's the one she wants, so be it. Besides, if she didn't have a good vacuum, she would not let me keep my dogs in the house, a Border Collie and a Siberian Husky. That's some big time shedding there! When I brush them out it looks like a rabbit exploded in the yard!


----------



## glorycloud (Sep 29, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## lazersteve (Sep 29, 2009)

I think he got off cheap for the vacuum, my wife's last two vacuums where over 2K each (Electrolux and Rainbow makes)!!!

The things we do to keep our women, and hence us.. happy! :lol: :lol: 

Steve


----------

